# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Xin giúp đỡ về phần mềm cnc của woodwise

## itdangdung

Chào mọi người, mình là người mới, công ty mình có cái máy cnc cắt gỗ, mình chỉ là it thôi nên không rành về cái này, mà hôm nay mấy cái file bản vẽ có vấn đề xếp lại bảo mình sử lý nên không biết thế nào, mong mọi người gúp đỡ, vấn đề là thế này, mình có 1 file bản vẽ là pdf mình dùng phần mềm và chuyển nó sang file dxf nhưng khi đưa vào phần mềm woodwise thì kích thước mình đo được nó lại không đúng với kích thước của bản vẽ trong pdf vấn đề là đo đâu ? mong mọi người giúp đỡ. hình ở dưới là cái phần mềm woodwise mình đang dùng, chỉ có 1 góc thôi, mong mọi người thông cảm nha.

----------


## sieunhim

bác convert pdf sang thì ko bao giờ đúng kích thước được bác ah. cách tốt nhất là ngồi vẽ lại nếu ko có file gốc

----------

itdangdung

----------


## anhcos

Dùng 1 phần mềm CAM nào đó mở file dxf lên, sau đó scale nó lại cho đúng kích thước. Căn theo 1 kích thước trên file pdf và kích thước đó trên dxf để scale.

----------

itdangdung

----------


## hoahong102

cài cái acrobat prin ra file pdf lúc prin chọn tỷ lệ 1:1 
lúc inport vào phần mềm cam chọn tỷ lệ chuyển đổi 1mm=1mm in cam
cover dxf nhòm tỷ lệ là 1:1
----mình vẫn chuyển đổi khi làm việc 2 D giữa các phần mềm bằng cách chuyển qua trung gian là PDF....ví dụ cần vẽ cầu kỳ hình 2d có sẵn trong rhino thì prin PDF tỷ lệ 1:1 rồi import vào corel vẽ....sau đó lại export từ corel ra PDF và import vào Rhino....

----------

itdangdung

----------


## sieunhim

Vấn đề là lúc file pdf của bác chủ có đc xuất tỉ lệ 1:1 ko?. Nếu bản vẽ nhiều chi tiết thì như bác anhcos nói vào cad scale lên lại nhưng mà cái này cũng phê lắm ah  :Frown: . Và sai số cũng đáng kể tuy nhiên bên gỗ e nghĩ vẫn ok vì e vẫn làm suốt. Lấy hình trên mạng về vào cad scale tương đối rồi in cho bọn nó đục  :Smile:

----------

itdangdung

----------


## itdangdung

Cám ơn mọi người đã nhiệt tình giúp đỡ, mình đã dùng autocad để scale lại tuy vẫn có sai số nhưng không đáng kể và vấn đề đã được giải quyết.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

